
It's Real Hard Making an Indie Game in Cuba - dragonbonheur
http://kotaku.com/its-real-hard-making-an-indie-game-in-cuba-1788713142
======
The_suffocated
Looks cool. The hand-drawn graphics give the game a unique style which I find
very attractive.

